

That can be your next Tweet - pankratiev
http://yes.thatcan.be/my/next/tweet/

======
_pius
Neat idea. I'd recommend trying to ignore Foursquare checkins in the users'
tweetstreams.

------
tedsbardella
that was more than useless. Its like having one of those disorders that makes
you say random words. I would rebrand it "Your tweets after two weeks on meth"

